# Nocafeen Bottle



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Aug 13, 2019)

This is a bottle I fished out of the Charles a few years ago. I have found almost nothing about it online, even here there is only one thread about it from 2006. Apart from that there are a handful of old eBay listings, but they are all dead links or they link to the results page for "caffeine." This is the bottle I am least knowledgeable about by far.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Aug 13, 2019)

-
'NOCAFEEN' was a trademark name first used in 1943 but filed by Cadbury-Schweppes Inc. in 1967 and registered in 1968.
See the links for details

https://trademarks.justia.com/owners/cadbury-schweppes-inc-17622/

https://trademarks.justia.com/722/79/nocafeen-72279886.html

-

​


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you! Seems like I might need to get a new favorite, but is still a cool bottle


----------

